# Scifi/Fantasy Video art



## zoran (Apr 19, 2008)

So, is there anyone here who is doing some kind of video art, based on Scifi or fantasy?


----------



## Xwing Mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Not unless you count music videos based on video games or anime series


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Apr 23, 2008)

If you count video book trailers, I think a handful of members have done them.

My husband and I (and a few dozens family members and friends) put one together for one of my books about a year and half ago.  It was a primitive effort, but we had no idea what we were doing when we started out, and by the end we had at least a vague understanding of the whole process.







(click on the arrow in the middle of the screen)


----------



## zoran (Apr 23, 2008)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> If you count video book trailers, I think a handful of members have done them.


 
Oh, I've allready checked your stuff on Youtube 

I had something simmilar done for my last book, only it was done by various fans & friends, so it's all kind of completely amateur work. 

I did this one myself:

YouTube - Infinity - "Shades of Night"


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Apr 24, 2008)

This is the first time I've ever seen an animated music video (which is probably a good indication of how little I know about music videos generally).  It's rather intense near the end, isn't I?

Could you give us a translation (or even a quick summary) of that big block of text?


----------



## zoran (Apr 24, 2008)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> This is the first time I've ever seen an animated music video (which is probably a good indication of how little I know about music videos generally). It's rather intense near the end, isn't I?
> 
> Could you give us a translation (or even a quick summary) of that big block of text?


Big block of text is taken straight from the book. It's an atmospheric monologue, one of the characters - a vampire - describing the night search for the other vampire in the city of Rijeka, while the war is preparing and soldiers are grouping in the city.

 if you are really interested in translation, send PM to alpha orionis. I have allready engaged her with so much work, that I fear asking her to translate more


----------



## edott (May 15, 2008)

I have done a bunch of stuff with my kids as well as computer animation over at youtube.

YouTube - edott's Channel

check it out and give me a comment. realize though my actors are quite young.


----------



## edott (May 15, 2008)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> If you count video book trailers, I think a handful of members have done them.
> 
> My husband and I (and a few dozens family members and friends) put one together for one of my books about a year and half ago. It was a primitive effort, but we had no idea what we were doing when we started out, and by the end we had at least a vague understanding of the whole process.
> 
> ...


Very nice, except a lot of lag, which i realize is not your fault.


----------

